

Raising windows using xdotool and python - punchagan
http://punchagan.muse-amuse.in/blog/raising-windows-using-python.html

======
punchagan
This is a change to the script. Now implemented in bash. Also, raises only
windows in the current workspace. [http://punchagan.muse-amuse.in/blog/raise-
windows-on-current...](http://punchagan.muse-amuse.in/blog/raise-windows-on-
current-desktop-xdotool-bash.html)

